# Replacement Axle Set For Schwinn Approved Model 200 Hub?



## Eric Amlie (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm going through a '64 Typhoon that I picked up last fall and of course the bearing cones in the front hub are pitted & galled. Does anyone know of a readily available replacement axle set for these hubs? The main issue is the dust cap/grease seal that fits on the shoulder of the cone. I went through all my spare axle parts and couldn't come up with anything that would work. Anyone know of a simple solution other than buying a complete hub on Ebay?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 14, 2016)

Let me go through my inventory this afternoon and see what I can come up with. I know I have a box with many different sizes of dust caps and a large number of cones as well. I will let you know what I find pdq.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 14, 2016)

Well, that turned out to be more difficult than I had anticipated. Here is the best I can come up with, an unmatched pair of cones with dust seals. They are the correct size and thread pitch for a model 200. Asking $5 shipped.


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 14, 2016)

I have an axle set, Schwinn part # 30 150 nos in the bag. Its the axle, lock nuts, and cones. The outside nuts are the black flanged nuts but I will include the cad ones. $20.00 shipped.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 14, 2016)

Gordon said:


> Well, that turned out to be more difficult than I had anticipated. Here is the best I can come up with, an unmatched pair of cones with dust seals. They are the correct size and thread pitch for a model 200. Asking $5 shipped.




P.M. sent.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 14, 2016)

ABC Services said:


> I have an axle set, Schwinn part # 30 150 nos in the bag. Its the axle, lock nuts, and cones. The outside nuts are the black flanged nuts but I will include the cad ones. $20.00 shipped.



Thank you for your offer, but if Gordon's cones work out I would prefer to go with the cheaper solution. This isn't a bike I'm going to put a lot of miles on.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 18, 2016)

Just a follow up here.
The cones that I got from Gordon were just the right thing and the wheel is now spinning like a champ. Thank you so much Gordon!
In case anyone in the future is doing a search on this problem and turns this thread up, this axle set looks like it may be the right thing. I didn't want to spend the money to find out though as long as I had a cheaper solution.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311591952302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cmax macon (Apr 23, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> Thank you for your offer, but if Gordon's cones work out I would prefer to go with the cheaper solution. This isn't a bike I'm going to put a lot of miles on.





ABC Services said:


> I have an axle set, Schwinn part # 30 150 nos in the bag. Its the axle, lock nuts, and cones. The outside nuts are the black flanged nuts but I will include the cad ones. $20.00 shipped.



ABC Services,  Do you still have the axle set available for purchase?  Need replacement for 1968 Typhoon, and ready to purchase.


----------

